# Carolina Skiff JV15 Deck Build



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Planning a deck for a a new to me Carolina skiff -- current plan is to build a front deck flush with the top of the gunwales as a replacement for the stock deck that was previously on the boat. I'd like to minimize weight, and was hoping to get some advice for materials and supporting structure. If anyone has done a similar project I'd be interested to hear what you used, how many bulkheads etc. and how it turned out. Ideally I'd like it to be strong enough to support to adults standing/casting. Thanks.


----------



## CB3 (Aug 29, 2021)

springbranch42 said:


> Planning a deck for a a new to me Carolina skiff -- current plan is to build a front deck flush with the top of the gunwales as a replacement for the stock deck that was previously on the boat. I'd like to minimize weight, and was hoping to get some advice for materials and supporting structure. If anyone has done a similar project I'd be interested to hear what you used, how many bulkheads etc. and how it turned out. Ideally I'd like it to be strong enough to support to adults standing/casting. Thanks.
> View attachment 182171
> 
> View attachment 182172


Im new here but I do have an old J 17 from the late 90's. Original owner and it has gone through many iterations. Currently I just decked the entire front end with 5/4 treated deck boards. I have one 2x4 on its side in the middle underneath. Not the lightest answer but very robust and can handle 2 200+ pounders on it all day long. I dont have any pics to show you currently but I am excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

CB3 said:


> Im new here but I do have an old J 17 from the late 90's. Original owner and it has gone through many iterations. Currently I just decked the entire front end with 5/4 treated deck boards. I have one 2x4 on its side in the middle underneath. Not the lightest answer but very robust and can handle 2 200+ pounders on it all day long. I dont have any pics to show you currently but I am excited to see what you come up with.


I used to have a similar setup with treated ply but it was starting to fall apart and didn't look very good so I think I'm going to go the fiberglass route this time so I can flush mount it with the deck and use less material.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you want it to support 2 adults you will need a bit more support. Run the supports across the bottom of the deck and down the sides, they don't need to be taking up storage space. A 4 few 4 inch pieces of ripped ply would be fine mounted vertical. 

I would not make it flush with the top, I would set it a 1/2' low to give you a toe kick and a reminder that the next step is not going to be there.

Use a marine ply and coat ALL surfaces with epoxy and then put a layer of 1208 or 1708 (0/90 orientation) n top and bottom. On the top do not coat it to get rid of the pattern as that will be a nice non skid surface for you.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

3/4” carbon core pvc foam
2 layers 1208 0/90 both sides tabbed in with same at 4” and 6” widths and she’ll be light and stronger than factory


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> 3/4” carbon core pvc foam
> 2 layers 1208 0/90 both sides tabbed in with same at 4” and 6” widths and she’ll be light and stronger than factory


Great thread @springbranch42 , I plan on building new front and rear casting decks on my Carolina Skiff Standard Model 16 very soon as well. Definitely looking forward to seeing how your build goes.

@JC Designs please excuse my ignorance, but I have been voraciously reading and watching countless articles/videos on how to fiberglass to prepare for my project but am still a bit lost with some of the terminology as I have no prior experience. The part about 3/4" carbon core pvc foam is straightforward and I understand 1208 is the type of fiberglass cloth, but what does 0/90 mean? Does that mean crisscrossing the second layer at a 90 degree angle to the first? I believe I understand tabbing in as laying cloth with resin to attach it to the sides of the front deck area, but what are you referring to when you say, "with same at 4" and 6" widths. Also, do you think it would be beneficial to glass in strips of aluminum across the length/width on the underside of the casting deck to add support or will this not be necessary if using your method?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SnookFisher said:


> Great thread @springbranch42 , I plan on building new front and rear casting decks on my Carolina Skiff Standard Model 16 very soon as well. Definitely looking forward to seeing how your build goes.
> 
> @JC Designs please excuse my ignorance, but I have been voraciously reading and watching countless articles/videos on how to fiberglass to prepare for my project but am still a bit lost with some of the terminology as I have no prior experience. The part about 3/4" carbon core pvc foam is straightforward and I understand 1208 is the type of fiberglass cloth, but what does 0/90 mean? Does that mean crisscrossing the second layer at a 90 degree angle to the first? I believe I understand tabbing in as laying cloth with resin to attach it to the sides of the front deck area, but what are you referring to when you say, "with same at 4" and 6" widths. Also, do you think it would be beneficial to glass in strips of aluminum across the length/width on the underside of the casting deck to add support or will this not be necessary if using your method?


You answered most of your own questions so I’ll hit the high spots for ya.😉

0/90 & -45/+45 are the bias’ in which the fibers run on the roll. The 0/90 gives the most strength front/back x side/side for a large flat panel. The -45/+45 is best for tabbing as it helps reduce or prevent stress cracking at the joint. There are many other weaves and bias’ of fiber but they are pretty much specialty stuff. 
As far as aluminum goes…that’s a negative Ghost-rider. It’s not needed at all and would only add weight in this case.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> You answered most of your own questions so I’ll hit the high spots for ya.😉
> 
> 0/90 & -45/+45 are the bias’ in which the fibers run on the roll. The 0/90 gives the most strength front/back x side/side for a large flat panel. The -45/+45 is best for tabbing as it helps reduce or prevent stress cracking at the joint. There are many other weaves and bias’ of fiber but they are pretty much specialty stuff.
> As far as aluminum goes…that’s a negative Ghost-rider. It’s not needed at all and would only add weight in this case.


Ahhh very good, that makes sense! Much appreciated. I'm going to be full of dumb questions as I embark on my restoration journey, so please bear with me.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

Look into nylatron. It’s expensive but you can buy sheets of this stuff. Robust and waterproof. I’ve used this stuff for some projects. It is also relatively lightweight.


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> 3/4” carbon core pvc foam
> 2 layers 1208 0/90 both sides tabbed in with same at 4” and 6” widths and she’ll be light and stronger than factory


Is there a distributor you recommend for the pvc foam? Also, do I need scored or rigid?


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

One of the tiny boat nation kits might not be bad. They specialize in turning jon boats/ other small boats in to mini bass boats, I've been in a jon with one of their kits and everything felt really good so with their kits being super light and solid it could work really nicely probably even feel better on a Carolina skiff. They sell whole kits or just parts that you weld yourself, since you are just doing one deck and it's a boat they don't sell a kit for I'd suggest the parts to ensure it fits perfect. Tiny Boat Nation - TBNation - DIY Boat Building Community


----------



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

SnookFisher said:


> Ahhh very good, that makes sense! Much appreciated. I'm going to be full of dumb questions as I embark on my restoration journey, so please bear with me.


Did you end up making any progress on your build? Been busy with other projects and haven't been able to start mine. Interested to hear if you have any advice.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

springbranch42 said:


> Did you end up making any progress on your build? Been busy with other projects and haven't been able to start mine. Interested to hear if you have any advice.


Not yet, but very soon! Been settling into a new house and the fence people came today to put a large gate in so I can move my boat from my buddy's house and keep it over at my house. I anticipate starting in a few weeks, and really hitting it hard the month of December. I have lots of vacation time to burn and plan on making a lot of progress. Can't wait to get started. Going to try and video document my rebuild so others will be able to learn from my mistakes and get everything fixed up the right way and have lots of resources all in one spot.


----------

